# Nazi Guard



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon (Feb 6, 2009)

hey all my mates wanted me to make him a nazi guard army dont know any ideas for stats for hitler as i have made him as well or any special rules for him. its traitor guard though


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

I hate to be the one to put a damper on things, but this idea can be very offensive to alot of people. Promoting an army who slaughtered millions upon millions of innocents will be seen as disrespectful to say the least. Tread carefully...


----------



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon (Feb 6, 2009)

yea i see where you are going but its not my army its my friends


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

It's only fair to warn him then.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Well first as Ryu said some people should may be offended by this. Yet if he still insits on doing this army then you should use Hitler as a count as hero for Creed or someone else.


----------



## Dire Wolf (Jul 16, 2009)

I think Herman Von Strab is based on Hitler. Good luck with that anyway.


----------



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon (Feb 6, 2009)

ok thanks guys my mate will like it.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

the first question you should ask your friend is, why does he want a guard army based on the nazi's? is it for the uniforms and camo's used? is it for the fighting stlye (and im talking army here, not politics)? or is it just to piss people off?
As been stated some people will be offended by the idea, and he will probaly find any gw store will refuse to let him use the army in store, same as some tournys.
also will be based on the standard german army,( the wermarct, i think thats the spelling, my germans crap), or will be based more on the SS side of the german army (going by the thread titel of nazi army, i say it sounds like the ss side of things)
it the army is going to be based on the standard german army, then make sure you dont use any swastica's or SS runes on any units, and may use a stylelised cross for the main symbol, just to make it look a bit more diferent.
but i strongly surgest you ask you friend why he wants that theame for his army, before you start work on it, becourse if its just to piss people off then you could get some shit for making the army for him.
and im not saying dont do it, just make sure he has valid reasons for it

oh and ps, dont ask this question over on dakadaka, as you will get some serious grife for marely typeing the word nazi in the thread title


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

One of my mates has an axis guard army and it has turned out very well for him, his trick, paint up the whole army as you would for a full blown SS gig, but he only painted half of the insignia, so it looked like an s. If you didn't like it, he's still safe, and if u did, well u can tell how awesome it was, for it was magnificently painted and balanced, pretty much WWII in the 41st millenium!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

It's Wehrmacht by the way Fynn.

Again, tread carefully. We have had Nazi discussions on this forum before, almost always sparked from someone doing an army based on them. Not a good idea to post this kind of thing. It has had people banned.

Tactically speaking, Hitler didn't fight, so I'm not sure why you would want stats for him. It's like trying to make stats for the Emp in his current state, ignoring his psyker abilities of course, not that Hitler had them, more like he had psycho abilities . Maybe do his tank aces and use the IG equivalent or something. Have a look at the IG characters and see who suits what role.

Anyway, good luck, tread carefully.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

see, told you i cant spell for shit..........lol


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

The people before me have already told you to tread carefully, so I won't say more about that.

I strongly suggest you DON'T use the swastika, as that symbol by itself upsets people, let alone an german army with that symbol. Use the WW1 cross, it's not offensive, though still german. As for Hitler...it won't be smart to use him..and if your friend insists on using him, at least give him another name.

And ehm...the DKoK are pretty much german soldiers... You could always say they're DKoK


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ah, bad treading......However all of that has already been said so I shall not repeat them. Some SS Runes, of different Divisions are not reconisible as a Rune unless you have expansive knowledge on the subject, such as one of the Divisions (Forgot name) has a scimitar as their main symbol, now I dont see nothing wrong in using that do you? But then you have things like Swastika's which are a no go in my opinion. I for one would not advise anyone on making a army based on this subject, for the fact is it is a dangerous on to use.

Edit: Why doesn't your mate just use a Krieg army? As far as I know they are based upon the German Military, and they have some badass models, as for making stats for Hitler, I wouldn't do that, thats just asking for a banning in my opinion (It even mentions in the rules about all of this, I cannot remember exactly what)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well if its Nazi Guard (or SS guard more likely) then painting the uniforms black with pure white webbing would be pretty funky.

making stats for Hitler would be iffy, its hard to do it, he wasn't really that good a military commander being only a corporal, he was more a fiery orator who took too much charge in the later parts of the war, so stat wise he would be less skilled than a basic guard HQ, so even though he would replace the HQ officer all his stats should be lowered by 1, except S and T, only able to give 1 order, but maybe give him the ability of a banner, but with a longer range, and maybe able to take more bodyguards at a cheaper price and only able to give 1 order, also taking him allowing storm troopers to become troops to represent an elite guard.

something like that


dark angel said:


> Edit: Why doesn't your mate just use a Krieg army? As far as I know they are based upon the German Military


Krieg are more a mix of WWI french and german, so wouldn't quite fit, steel legion are probably better


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Krieg are more a mix of WWI french and german, so wouldn't quite fit, steel legion are probably better


Agreed, though Voystroyan army, AKA Communists, Tanks, Lots of Missle Launchers, Commisars and Conscripts and generally a Soviet themed force, would be way more awesome than a Nazi themed force tbh... + *less* people would get offended...


----------



## hawkes (Apr 13, 2009)

on the subject of this i was thinking of making a boots and braces squad of imperial guards from a mix of cadain and catachan parts but just having trouble thinking of what charcter would suit this best, i want them to be close quarter/ slash short range combat


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

What's up with all the nay saying and warnings?

I'm sure the Vikings, Mongols, and Soviet armies in history just merrily walked the earth while tossing rose petals. 

Is it the number of people killed? Stalin beats out Hitler in that regard. Oh no, outlaw Commissars from hobby stores!


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

refer to the Death Korps of Krieg.

pretty damn sure they were based on the nazi's but given a more noble back story.


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

look dude scrap the hitler idea as the man had no military leadership or skill at alll. if ur friend wants a WWII german army then i wouuld base it using the warshmitt(spelling?) as the majority of them were not Nazis. even better do a Panzer division or the Afrika corp then you could have a cool leader like Rommel as he had commanded both over the coarse of the war. But if ur friend insists on the Nazis just follow the adivice above


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Heresy Online does not allow discussion of the bloody Nazis, because it always ends in a flame war or with a lot of people offended. This includes painting little swastikas on plastic spacemen, discussing how to do it, etc.

On a personal note-- i.e., one that does not necessarily reflect the views of the rest of the staff-- I find it extremely distasteful to want to make a nazi-themed army. It's not cute, clever, or funny, and it's not a political statement, either. It's either in very poor taste, or it's done because someone sympathizes with them, and neither are acceptable to me. I highly suggest you repeat that statement to your friend, and encourage him to look into other themes for an Imperial Guard army. If he's set on having German-themed Guardsmen, the Death Korps of Krieg are very WWI German-flavored. Many companies also produce historical figures-- I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to find Prussian infantry models somewhere, and mix some Empire bits in with them from the WHFB range to have a sort of late Imperial-period themed army.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)




----------

